# EORI Number



## cherami

I have been attempting to purchase some goods from the UK however the company has asked me to supply my EORI number which they say couriers are demanding. After investigation it would seem that this number is for the importation of goods that tradesmen must have and to enable the EU to monitor goods in and out of the EU.
I have explained that I am a private customer just wishing to purchase some goods. Has anyone else come across this problem?


----------



## Crabtree

If you are not a trader then they will have to sell them to you VAT free complete a load of paperwork and then you will end up having to pay VAT in France plus all the admin fees for the paperwork prior to delivery.A lot of Brit companies have given up on selling to individuals for this reason


----------



## Clic Clac

Another Boris-Brexit-Bonus. 🙈


----------



## balthy

Yes I had this issue recently, wanted to buy goods in the UK to ship to Sweden. UK retailer wanted to deal with a trade customer who has an EORI and a Swedish VAT number otherwise the transportation company would not quote. The UK retailer is not allowed to deal direct with offshore retail clients. So I gave up.


----------



## cherami

balthy said:


> Yes I had this issue recently, wanted to buy goods in the UK to ship to Sweden. UK retailer wanted to deal with a trade customer who has an EORI and a Swedish VAT number otherwise the transportation company would not quote. The UK retailer is not allowed to deal direct with offshore retail clients. So I gave up.


 It would be of interest to persons, that you do not have to have a EORI number in France according to the official web page. I feel there has been some very mixed up messagges here.Ie the Couriers. Where they get the idea that private customers have to be forced to 1.Register as a Trader 2 Have VAT NUmber and 3 have to have a Siret number. If you are not a trader then to make a false claim that you are is going to get you into trouble down the line. Many companies in the UK are not asking for these details, like Amazon and many others.


----------

